# Don't laugh, ever shoot a Highpoint 9mm?



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't own one but the new Highpoint Yeet Cannon gets pretty good reviews. Only $200 bucks, worth a try, might be surprised.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve shot a couple. I was ruined long before though with good ergos , balance, pointability, and nice triggers Found n other pistols.

But I will say, they worked, they could be made to hit where you point, and they don’t cost much. Felt like holding a mallet though.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol, more like shooting a sledge hammer. Bought a cheap one 45 cal once to try it. Worked fine at the range but just felt like holding a boat anchor. They would probably be good for that though. multi purpose tool like the .swiss Army knife. High Point combo pistol, boat anchor and fence post driver, all in one. Oh, likely could do construction demo with one too....


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Hi Point makes cheap guns for a reason. 

Hi points are not meant to be high-end guns but they are reliable. And they are warranted forever. 

If you're on a low or fixed income and you need a reliable gun for home defense a Hi-Point will get the job done. It won't be pretty and it won't have a long service life but it wasn't made for that. It was made to be inexpensive self-defense.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Not sure I'd trust my life to one, but the ones I've handled were comfortable, shot straight, and were reliable for the outing.
Saw one come unmade, and a Jennings on the same day. Fortunatly no one was injured in the making of the drama, but the folks seemed to blame everything they could but the choice of pistol. I don't know the long term history of the care and use of either of these.
Meh


----------



## Jasonm (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi Folks! I’m new here, but lurked for a while. I have a collection of pistols and rifles, nothing ultra high end mind you, but some great guns. I have a Hipoint.45 Carbine and a .40 pistol. I can tell you this much, they are huge and heavy! They are difficult to take down somewhat as well. The .40 is 10 years old, never jams, shoots straight and true, (fixed barrel and heavy frame) and has never been apart. I could count the amount of rounds that have been through that thing, +P, aluminum case, FMJ etc. it is the most reliable gun I have ever had as far as FTF or FTL. The carbine is heavy, somewhat combersome, I’ve only put 400-500 rounds through it. It’s pretty accurate, kind of hard to rack, the pictany rails kind of suck. They can be switched out though. I probably wouldn’t buy that one again if something else was close to the price. But it is reliable and does shoot pretty well. The ergonomics however, not real good. But I’m also one of those people who aren’t real crazy about ar’s either. So for a fun gun to shoot that’s cheap and reliable, I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a HiPoint. BUT for another $100 or so, you can get a nice S&W 9mm or .40 that you can conceal a bit better and may give you a better layer of comfort.
Hope everyone has a great Fathers Day!


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Only Hi-Point I have is the 995TS, ugly but effective:










I shot it a couple of weeks ago on the 50yd range (without a scope or bipod, used the standard iron sights) and it was shooting high. I adjusted the rear sight all the way down but it was still 6" above my aim point. Got home and realized there's also a front sight adjustment . The guy next to me had a steel plate target and asked me to shoot it, 10 out of 10 but I had to aim at the bottom of it.

Now that I have it readjusted I have to go back and shoot it some more 

I almost bought a CF380 the other week but waited too long and now they're gone. Classic had them for $150.

Nothing to be ashamed of owning a H-P. Hey, I also own a KelTec Sub-2000 G2.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard good stuff about the Hi Point carbines. However, call me a gun snob all day long... I just don't see myself ever buying a Hi Point.

Hell, last Dec, you could get a 9mm M&P Shield for like $232 or so.

I picked up one in Jan for $249. I'll go with that all day long over a Hi Point.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

When I was stationed on the east coast, there as a guy who would run a Hi-Point carbine in an informal monthly match with a Florida carbine club. He seemed to do ok and had fun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The carbines are great actually. I probably have about 1,000 rounds through my 995TS, and I have only taken it totally apart once, at around the 650 round mark. Yeah, it's funky, but doable.

I had a C9 once, but had issues with FTF with anything, but ball ammo. Had a CF380 too, but it ran just fine, even with JHP ammo. The best Hi Point hand gun I ever had was the JHP, in .45 ACP. I should have never let that one go. Had a round count of around 800 rounds through it, ball and JHP's, and can't remember it ever giving me one bit of trouble. Never had the JCP in .40 though.

Yeah, these pistols/carbines are probably only good for a few thousand rounds at best, although I know a guy at work that has one of the original 995's, and know for sure he has about 5,000 rounds through it, and has only had to replace the ejector/firing pin once...they sent him the part for free.

People laugh at them, and that's okay, but for a price point gun, they work as advertised. I only use the 995TS for fun at the range, and put the two magazine add-on, from Hi Point, on the stock. I guess if I had to, I would use it for SD, if I had nothing else to use, but I don't or would not grab one for a primary SD gun. JMHO.

Oh, BTW, they put Weaver style rails on the carbine, and not Picatinny rails...sure don't know why though.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

This topic comes up on every gun forum I've ever read. When this particular thread started I went over and looked on THR and found a similar thread that somebody started about 4 years ago. The person was asking why people buy these junk guns and one of the things things that was said was that people could just save up an extra hundred bucks and buy something nicer.

The people that can afford to do that aren't Hi Point's target market. A lot of people (including me) that responded to that discussion said that when they started out that "extra hundred bucks" (there IS no such thing as "EXTRA" money) simply didn't exist.

Hi Point's target market is people who make less than 15 bucks an hour. At that level there IS no "saving up" because the odds are you're probably behind on some other bill anyway. At that level you "save up" for "new" used tires.

There was a story going around the internet a couple years ago about a woman who lived in the hood in Detroit defending her home from home invasion with a Hi-Point carbine. Apparently it wasn't the first time she'd been robbed and the last time it happened she decided it was going to be The Last Time it happened and she bought a Hi Point because that's what she could afford.

People like that don't need a gun that's designed for a high round count because they can't afford to go to the range anyway. All they need is something to keep the crackhead in 3B from kicking down THEIR door.

There is a Section 8 housing complex right across the street from the apartment complex that I live in. My wife gets an email copy of the police blotter for our neighborhood every morning and Every Single Night there is AT LEAST one armed robbery over there. The cops are over there serving warrants two or three times a week. NOBODY who can afford better lives there.

That's who buys High Hi-Points


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Cypher said:


> This topic comes up on every gun forum I've ever read. When this particular thread started I went over and looked on THR and found a similar thread that somebody started about 4 years ago. The person was asking why people buy these junk guns and one of the things things that was said was that people could just save up an extra hundred bucks and buy something nicer.
> 
> The people that can afford to do that aren't Hi Point's target market. A lot of people (including me) that responded to that discussion said that when they started out that "extra hundred bucks" (there IS no such thing as "EXTRA" money) simply didn't exist.
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Slugo said:


> Very well said!


Thanks Mike


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

+1 well stated Cypher!
* I can append that their carbines work well and are a blast to shoot. The 9mm's are accurate enough, work as advertised and do take a beating. I am not too sure about their other offerings because I have no experience with them.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Here is video of the incident I mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

Dubar said:


> Only Hi-Point I have is the 995TS, ugly but effective:
> 
> View attachment 18670
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK..."Yeet Cannon"...

What the heck is a "Yeet"?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, I think that I have better things to spend $200 on? I'd rather buy more ammo for the guns I've already got.

I just can't see buying a $200 gun and then putting hundreds if not thousands of dollars worth of ammo through it? Especially if you're a first time gun owner. If they are not willing to do that in order to become proficient with it then maybe buying a gun is not such a good idea.

If you're a long time gun owner that has already spent a small fortune on ammo over the years. Then why would you want to waste your money on one?


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK..."Yeet Cannon"...
> 
> What the heck is a "Yeet"?


High Point at a contest for their customers the name the news C9 and Yeet Cannon won. There was a lot of controversy because Hi Point WASN'T going to go with that name and they pissed a bunch of their customers off. Tell another company said that if Hi point didn't use that name they would


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My son says "Yeet" all the damn time on his texts to me. To him, it is another way to say "yes." But, he is 13. What do you expect 

I showed him the photo on this thread and he laughed


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> My son says "Yeet" all the damn time on his texts to me. To him, it is another way to say "yes." But, he is 13. What do you expect
> 
> I showed him the photo on this thread and he laughed


Hahaha, lol


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

The saga of The Yeet Cannon

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2019/06/29/yeet-cannon/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that!

"It's my Glock 40 Problem Solver."
A$$holes, a$$holes everywhere, and not a one can think!
.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

The High-Point is what it is. A clunky, heavy , not really ergonomic, inexpensive handgun. I saw a video series of a guy trying to blow up a High Point 45 ACP. He blocked the muzzle starting with mud and worked up to welding a plug in the muzzle. The only major failure was with the welded muzzle. The High Point does fill a niche; for someone that needs a gun and cannot afford a premium handgun, the High Point is a reliable alternative.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have owned several .40 cal HiPoints over the years but never a 9mm. I never had any issues with the ones I have owned.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Took the 995TS back to the range yesterday, I think I had to adjust elevation 1-2 clicks then it was dead on. Put over 100rnds thru it without a hitch.

Also shot my Rossi RS22, with a 2-7x32 no-name, generic scope. Couldn't hit a thing. Fiddled with the scope a bit and still couldn't hit anywhere near bullseye, ended up removing the scope and using the "iron" sights. Started hitting the target then, nice shooting 22LR rifle.

Got home and searched the internet on how to zero a scope before putting it on the rifle and someone on another forum pointed a Youtube video out that showed how to realign the crosshairs. It was way off in elevation (up) and just a tad to the right, I'll take it back next time I go to see how the scope behaves. It was given to me and no this was the first time I used it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi-Points are proof positive of this old adage,,,
"It's the indian, not the arrow."

Yes, they are fugly and they are clunky,,,
But they go bang as well as anything out there.

I constantly piss off my friends with their Beretta, KelTec, and other make 9mm carbines,,,
I hit the targets with my Hi-Point 995-TS just as well or better than they do.

I keep my carbine cased in my trunk with 100 rounds of ammo,,,
It's my "Get me home gun" for when Armageddon hits.

Aarond

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Call me a gun snob... And, I have owned a TON of them. I have gone thru guns like water in the past. But, it is not a handgun I'd ever buy.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Hell, last Dec, you could get a 9mm M&P Shield for like $232 or so.
> 
> I picked up one in Jan for $249. I'll go with that all day long over a Hi Point.


Exactly what I was going to say - I got an M&P on Christmas sale for around $250 - it's comfortable for my large hands, shoots fine. Seems to be made to last. Slightly less simple than my Glock to strip because of the internal lever.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK..."Yeet Cannon"...
> 
> What the heck is a "Yeet"?


I think its a restaurant chain called 'Cannon' where you sit down and u yeet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Seems like everyone is having better success with their polymer replications


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock17 said:


> Exactly what I was going to say - I got an M&P on Christmas sale for around $250 - it's comfortable for my large hands, shoots fine. Seems to be made to last. Slightly less simple than my Glock to strip because of the internal lever.


You do not have to move that lever. You can take it apart just like a Glock if you just pull the trigger instead.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> You do not have to move that lever. You can take it apart just like a Glock if you just pull the trigger instead.


Sure enough it works. The "how to strip a shield" videos I've seen didn't mention this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock17 said:


> Sure enough it works. The "how to strip a shield" videos I've seen didn't mention this.


I previously had 2 Shields, and I missed them. So, I got one again in Jan. This is the way I've always taken them apart. No need to lever it


----------

